# And again nicotine gets the bad press



## kimbo (6/3/16)

Nicotine is the main addictive ingredient of tobacco. When somebody smokes a cigarette, nicotine is rapidly absorbed by the lungs and delivered to the brain. While Nutt et al’s expert panels rated nicotine (tobacco) as only the 12th most addictive substance, there are reasons to believe that nicotine is a very powerful addictive drug.

http://businesstech.co.za/news/lifestyle/115554/the-5-most-addictive-substances-on-earth/


----------



## Nightwalker (6/3/16)

That's for Nutt et al’s expert panels

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/3/16)

Ah man... this is all wrong. I am going to come back with the science slowly over this week as I find the old papers I read.

I have watched people come off heroin. No jokes. Met a guy from Windhoek down in Cape Town. He had no choice but to kick it. I sat with him a lot. But as bad as it was what with pooping his pants and all, took a week. Done. 

It is all about the endorphin system. Endorphins especially dopanine care not about the substance. They respond to 'positive' impulses. THIS is the major part of all addictive behaviour. Something makes you feel better... hello dopamine. 

With frequency if use comes increased dopamine hits released by the body. Ever wonder why gamers sit there for hours grinning? Dopamine. Feel great after mowing the lawn? Dopamine. Get happy from eating something you love? Dopamine.

Cigarette smokers have a dopamine rush with every drag. A heroin user every time he smokes or spikes. Which one is more prone to habitual tweaks of the endocrine system then?...

You need not much knowledge to know that the meth amphetamines waaaay surpass opiates for destructive and addictive potential. Hitler had them DESIGNED to be so.

And sooooo dont get me going on sugar. The whole world is addicted to sugary foods. Sugar is SO an addictive drug. It is just normalized. I learned this watching my daughter after she had sweets. No BS kid was rushing around going mental. 

Sugar is discouraged here. 

Just a little bit of research. Just a teeeeny bit.

As Aldous Huxley said the responsibility rests upon the individual to be vigilant with their own minds.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (6/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Ah man... this is all wrong. I am going to come back with the science slowly over this week as I find the old papers I read.
> 
> I have watched people come off heroin. No jokes. Met a guy from Windhoek down in Cape Town. He had no choice but to kick it. I sat with him a lot. But as bad as it was what with pooping his pants and all, took a week. Done.
> 
> ...


I was a heavy mandrax user. Heavy. I stopped cold turkey and the withdrawal symptoms were cronic. The doc prescribed dopamine pills and then took me off them. Clean 14 years now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (7/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I was a heavy mandrax user. Heavy. I stopped cold turkey and the withdrawal symptoms were cronic. The doc prescribed dopamine pills and then took me off them. Clean 14 years now.



Damn, and here I thought only the bruin-o's here in Durban used to smoke Mandrax AKA "Buttons".
I have a few friends that were hooked on Mandrax when we were younger. Seen first hand what it does to a person and how it can take over a p;erson's life.

My cousin spent 2 years in jail because he was high and looking for his next button. Ended up robbing their neighbour from 2 houses down at knife point. He was so high he didn't even realise who he was robbing.
Needless to say the neighbour brought the cops right to my Aunt's doorstep.
He's out now but has lost 90% of the vision in his right eye after he was stabbed in the face while incarcerated.

Really glad you kicked the habit bra!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

